

IOS support for Kivy (Python GPU based multi-touch UI toolkit) - tehansen
http://groups.google.com/group/kivy-users/browse_thread/thread/128ba35c2a4c4929
Mathieu's blog post is here:
http://txzone.net/2012/03/ios-support-for-kivy/
======
tehansen
blog post by Mathieu: <http://txzone.net/2012/03/ios-support-for-kivy/>

